# Target Dragon and Friends



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

As some of you know from my videos, I have been having some hand trouble...mostly with my left thumb. I'm sure it's because of the amount I shoot and the style I have used, mostly with the thumb support. Seeing that I had no intention of slowing down my shooting, I needed to find a different style. I have shot pinch grip in the past, but the frames were too large and uncomfortable to shoot. I learned that Bill Hays has some smaller pinch grip frames and ordered a set of 3.















Almost everyone here is familiar with the HTS. I just found out that he had a smaller version so I had to have one to try. I ordered one in poly with the rubberized grip. I'm glad I did because it shoots great. Even though it is a little smaller, the grip is 2 5/8" across, it will still take a full 1" band and not wrap around the side of the fork.

The second one I got was the Eagle Scout in poly with the rubberized grip (far left in the pic). It also has the 2 5/8" grip size and is a joy to shoot. It's nice and light and the grip is so good that I can actually loosen my hold and relax my hand...at least a little.

The last one was a Christmas present to myself. I saw the Target Dragon on Bills web page and asked a lot of questions before saying I'd take it. My pictures don't do it any justice at all. It's olive and black G-10 and a full 3/4" thick. There isn't a sharp edge anywhere and just melts into my hand like it was made for it.

The nice thing about these 3 is that they all shoot the same for me, so I don't have to keep adjusting every time I pick up a different one.

Thanks to Bill for keeping me shooting and to Daranda for putting up with all my emails and questions.

Todd


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. I was actually just on Bill's site admiring the Target Dragon and decided to plug in a search for it here on the forum. Good timing for your post!  Trying to figure out if I want to go with the Night Fury or the Target Dragon. Very similar in design and I'm sure I can't go wrong either way.  hmmm


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Thanks for sharing. I was actually just on Bill's site admiring the Target Dragon and decided to plug in a search for it here on the forum. Good timing for your post!  Trying to figure out if I want to go with the Night Fury or the Target Dragon. Very similar in design and I'm sure I can't go wrong either way.  hmmm


Either one is a good choice. I'm very happy with every frame I have from Bill, but some are just a little big for my hands, so I went with the smaller size and now I know what works best for me.

Maybe you should order both, that way you won't have to worry about making the wrong choice .

Todd


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful shooters! I'm anxious to try the smaller version. The one you traded me back in '12 went to another home last year. I loved it but it was just to big to shoot a lot. Keep me in mind if you ever get tired of these! Lol


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Keep us updated on the progress.I'm curious about a smaller pinch myself. I mix things up on different grips ect. to avoid wear and tear. I also try to ease up on the band pull when possible.I have to get a lot more mileage out of these hands. lol


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Nice its a beauty enjoy


----------

